# 1965 Johnson 5hp



## BigTerp (Aug 16, 2012)

I recently came across my Grandfathers 1965 Johnson 5hp model #LD-10S. It looks to be in pristine condition. Looking under the hood it literaly looks factory new. It has sat above my Grandfathers garage untouched for many years. Prior to that I bet it was run MAYBE a dozen times. My buddy and I got her in a bucket of water and started her up. Started on the second pull!! The old fuel line hose was rather leaky so we had trouble keeping enough gas inbound to keep her running. We ran her for maybe 3 minutes, and it sounded good. I'm a dummy when it comes to outboards so I wanted to ask what all I need to do to this little thing before I try and take her out? I know I'll be changing the lower unit oil and should probably get new plugs as well. But after that I'm at a loss. Also having trouble locating parts online for this particular model year. For the short time we ran her I couldn't find any water outlet (pee hole). Anyone know where the water should be coming out at? Any help is greatly appreciated!!

And before you ask, YES, I'll be using this on my 1648 that I'm currently working on 8) At least until I can get my hands on a 25-35 hp. I'm sure it won't be taking me at warp speeds, but I'll only be using it on our local river just to get to a few duck hunting and cat fishing spots. Plus I think it would be cool to give this back to my Grandfather running like new.


----------



## Kismet (Aug 16, 2012)

Things I have learned here:

Use alcohol-free gas. Ethanol destroys hoses.

Replace the impeller (TY, Jigngrub)

On your test water trials, don't go anywhere you can't row back from. (life experience)

Neat find. Best wishes.


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks!!

Anyone have any insight on the pee hole for this thing?? Also, how much marine grade gear oil would I need for the lower unit?


----------



## ultra353 (Aug 20, 2012)

The older omc`s don`t have a" pee hole" like the newer ones have. About half way up the leg there is a oval hole, thats where it discharges exh and water.It should have a decent spray coming out.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 20, 2012)

If the coils have not been replaced, expect to have problems with one or both. They should be replaced. 
By all means replace the water pump impeller before you take it to the water. Hopefully this old engine means something to you and I can guarantee the impeller is as weathered as your fuel lines are! It will ruin your powerhead when it fails. 
It can be run on a 50:1 mixture but for the first tank I would run it on 24:1. Replace all your fuel lines. 
The water outlet is on the very rear of the exhaust housing several inches below the lower cover. It should be putting out a heavy water spray.


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions!!

I was able to come across an online service manual for this particular year and model number. They are appartently hard to come by so I was rather surprised. https://www.scribd.com/doc/52138772/Johnson-6HP-1965-68

Also found a source for parts. https://www.maxrules.com/index.html

I'm assuming this thing wasn't spraying any water because either the impeller is bad or the intake was clogged. But like I said, only ran it for a few seconds I didn't want to tear anything up before I had the chance to do a proper "tune-up".

Hey Pappy, not sure what your referring to when you say coils. I'm engine (any type) illiterate. Could you elaborate or even point me in the right direction as to what I'd need to order? 

So, plans are:
-New plugs
-New impeller
-New lower unit oil
-New gas lines
-New coils (If I can even figure out what this means) 

Any other suggestions??

Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## ultra353 (Aug 21, 2012)

The coils are located under the flywheel, you will need a puller to remove it.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2012)

Please try to go to a local Johnson or Evinrude dealer if possible. Nice to feed them the business whenever possible so that they will still be there when you need them!!
If you dont have one locally try marine engine.com. Easy to look up parts and good prices. Purchase nothing but OEM carb kits as they are by far the most complete.


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 11, 2012)

Got my impeller in, which besides plugs and new lube, is the only thing I plan to work on.

I got to thinking though, is there any mods that can be done to this little motor to bump up the hp a bit?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 11, 2012)

Save your money for coils. Based on what you are replacing............you will need them. You may as well get a carb kit as well since your old float is made of cork and will soon sink and cause you running problems as well. Get the OEM kit as it is the only one that comes with a float.
After you run it the first time make sure you look at the gear oil and see if it turns milky. If it does then the gearcase will need to be resealed. Check this several times after your initial runs and over the course of a couple of months.


----------

